# Any guy know how to reset waste ink pad for EPSON L1800



## William Guan (Nov 20, 2014)

Any guy know how to reset waste ink pad for EPSON L1800,as i know it require software,but i don;t have it,any one can provide charged service online or local service in USA? or i need to ask epson service to help me? but my printer is not original epson and it's modify version,whether they like to help me with it?

Thank you.


----------

